# mk5 / mkv brake or wheel speed sensor - ohm reading



## quiksilver18T (Jul 29, 2002)

I got a 00290 error (Rear Left) ABS error on my vagcom.

I tested the ABS sensor on that wheel and I got an open circuit on my ohms reading. (Granted it was really hard to get the leads on the contacts while still in the wheel). I understand I should get some reading on my meter measuring resistance.

I got a new sensor for the wheel and measured the ohms reading, and still got open. I installed it anyways, and ABS light and ASR light are still on the dash.

There is supposed to be resistance (ohm reading) when measuring these sensors - right?

Strange, but maybe my replacement sensor is defective.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

So measure another corner.


----------



## quiksilver18T (Jul 29, 2002)

I think I was wrong. My multimeter was set to the wrong ohm range, and as a result I was seeing it as open. If I put it up in the higher range, I would have likely gotten a good reading. 

I miss my autoranging multimeter :-( 

Did a quick log of the wheel sensor speeds, and the rear left is still jumpy. Bad ring on hub? 

Peter 


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

The ring would be obviously damaged if it were the issue. Compare the corners, is the new sensor seated properly?


----------



## quiksilver18T (Jul 29, 2002)

As far as I can tell, the new sensor is seated properly. The hole was cleaned well with Emory cloth, and the sensor is all the way in. 

The ABS ring on the mkv Jetta is smooth, not toothed or smooth like on some vehicles. 

I didn't see obvious signs of damage when I had the rotor off on the weekend. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------

